# Backlit Voice Remote



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Anyone else interested in a backlit voice remote? Would love to see a sensor on it that would allow the backlight to turn on when the remote is picked up (instead of waiting on a key to be pushed).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

I would also like for it to be a learning remote or add more codes to it, My tivo slide pro has codes/ controls my tv while the vox doesn't


----------



## Pearhead (Nov 27, 2005)

geekmedic said:


> Anyone else interested in a backlit voice remote? *Would love to see a sensor on it that would allow the backlight to turn on when the remote is picked up* (instead of waiting on a key to be pushed).


A backlight is awesome. My son in law has Comcast's "new" X1 box and it has exactly what you describe. One of the best remotes I've ever used. :handok::up:


----------



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

Backlight is only useful for the full keyboard slide remote, which, frustratingly doesn’t work with my mini vox :/


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I loved my Moxi remote that had keys that glow in the dark, lit up just enough to see when lights were dim.


----------

